# Urgent Help - Reese Cam Setup



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I sold my old Husky WD and friction sway and bought a Reese Dual cam with Trunnion bars. I installed everything and took it for a test drive. Even a small car made me feel like I was going to jackknife big time. The Husky setup didn't give us much sway if any.

Please take a look at the pics and let me know if you see anything I need to fix. I feel totally unsafe driving it at the moment.

Thanks!

http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0501.JPG
http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0502.JPG
http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0503.JPG
http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0504.JPG
http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0505.JPG
http://www.bkcfamily.com/rv/IMG_0506.JPG


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have no where near enough tilt to the head to get the load required on the springs. You need to add at least 4 or 5 washers.

Can you give us some of the numbers you used for setting the hitch up?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree with Andy...

You have to tilt the ball back towards the TT. It looks it is almost tilted front, or at the very least, level. Loosen the 2 bolts that hold the head onto the hitch and pivot the ball back. Then start readjusting.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with Andy and Steve. And yes, it does look like the ball is actually tilting forward (very bad!), your current setup could actually be reducing the load on your TV front axle!









Remember to do the squat test during your setup. Without the TT attached, measure the distance from two reference points (front and rear) to the ground. I do the top of each wheel arch, down thru the center of the wheel to the ground.

Then, measure again with the TT attached. If correctly set-up, the front should squat down roughly the same amount as the rear. If it is not, or the front is actually going up, you do not have enough tension on the bars. This is remedied by either taking up links in the chains, or by adding more washers to tilt the hitch head back further.

Just bear in mind that if the front of the TV is going up, you are reducing weight on the front axle, thus reducing grip on your steering wheels. I am not sure what the recommended angle back on the hitch head is for the Reese, but the Equal-i-zer calls for 4-6 degrees.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I also agree that you need to tilt your head back. Nothing to do with your hitch, but i think you should route your brake wire and light wire up and over.

Will


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Agreed, tilt head down more to get a little more angle on the bars. Right now it looks like if you hit a dip in the road the WD will hit the bottom of ther frame rail.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Agree with others. Willy's got a good suggestion, route that wire up and over the frame and then plug it in.

I see so many hitches with no rearward angle on the head, the wd bars don't work very well with no tension on them. Should have to jack up the truck and trailer once they are hooked up to get the bars latched. If you can do it pretty easily with the cheater bar you don't have enough tension.

Your trailer and hitch gear is so clean and neat, mine used to look like that







Too many miles I guess, ours is getting to be a little bruised and battered now, like me







.

Mike


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Ditto, gotta get some tilt on that hitch head.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, Hitch head angle. Tilt it back and do the measurements described above.

Also, is your hitch head slid all the way in to the closest hole? Kinda looks like it could go in one more notch.

Don't worry, you'll get it right with a little tinkering


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I would also check to make sure that the chain holder is vertical to where the bar rests, the picture looks as if the chain is on a angle. maybe just the picture.

On mine the serrated washer is almost at the other side of where yours is located. My angle looks like it is tilted too far back but it sure does tow good and the tv drops perfect on all wheels.

Double check everything after you get the right tv drops.

Did you have to move the VIN plate? I did on mine, just rotated it so now it is upside down.

good luck


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Follow these Install Instructions to the letter and all will be good.

Jim


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I would also check to make sure that the chain holder is vertical to where the bar rests, the picture looks as if the chain is on a angle. maybe just the picture.
> 
> Double check everything after you get the right tv drops.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to rotate the VIN plate too. My other mounting issue was the framing used for the propane tanks. The instructions called for 18" between the mount and the hitch ball but with the obstruction it's about 15".

Thanks everyone for the tips...not sure how I missed the angle instructions so bad but I'll get on that when I get home.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

can someone clarify what you mean by "add more washers"...thanks!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

On this particular hitch you do not add any washers. To adjust the tilt angle, you move the serrated washer as shown in the pictures, the top bolt, it is a silver square piece and the bolt hole is slotted to allow it to move front to back.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> On this particular hitch you do not add any washers. To adjust the tilt angle, you move the serrated washer as shown in the pictures, the top bolt, it is a silver square piece and the bolt hole is slotted to allow it to move front to back.
> [snapback]59350[/snapback]​


thanks..I have made adjustments to mine in the past (same as the one pictured) and I got nervous.."washers, what washers????"


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I measured the trailer at 26" to the top of the ball housing. According to the instructions my trunnion bars should be 8 1/2" off the ground. So, I angled the shank assembly to make it 8 1/2" of height. I took the slack out of the trunnion bars as the manual told me to.

I decided to test it today before we left at 4pm for the mountains. First trip it rode OK but the big trucks through me into a near tailspin. Went home, adjusted again. Next trip I noticed the hood of the Expy was higher so the weight wasn't right. Pulled off to the shoulder and tried to adjust the trunnion bars...worse than before. I called Reese and they stayed on the phone while I adjusted. Hung up the phone, went out and tested, and still a near collision when a vehicle passes.

The Reese tech told me to get a friction sway arm to add to what I had. I disagree with his theory since the Reese Dual Cam is supposed to do better than this.

Anyone live near the upstate of SC that has experience and would be willing to help for a fee? My local dealer can't help and the other dealer in town is a crook.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Caleb22,

I'm not sure I understand your statement:



caleb22 said:


> I measured the trailer at 26" to the top of the ball housing. According to the instructions my trunnion bars should be 8 1/2" off the ground. So, I angled the shank assembly to make it 8 1/2" of height.
> [snapback]59890[/snapback]​


Are the instructions telling you that for a 26" ball housing height, the bars should be 8.5" off the ground? I'm not sure how the instructions could make such a statement because a number of other factors play into this whole equation (i.e.: tounge weight, TV suspension, TV tires and TV wheelbase). See note below.

The specifications of any of these extraneous items will have an affect on how much tension needs to be placed on the trunnion bars in order to provide the desired weight transfer to the front of the TV. There is no simple conversion of a single element (ball housing height) that will work.

There are only two true ways of calibrating the setup (in addition to the 'feel' of it when driving. They are 1) The quick and dirty way: measuring squat at the front and rear of the TV, and 2) The harder, but most accurate way: weighing the rig and measuring the weight differentials on the front and rear axles of the truck. Both of these methods require taking measurements of the TV both with and without the TT attached.

This will be true of any W/D hitch you setup, from a Hensley on down.

Good luck. I know it is getting frustrating. But when you get it right, it is going to work great for you.

Happy Trails,
Doug

Note: There is the possibilty that the suspension and/or tires on your Expedition are not up to the task. I know it can be done, we have friends pulling a heavier TT than yours with one, but you should look at those possibilities as well.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Something sounds like it's way off, you shouldn't be all over the place like that. Have you weighed the tongue?

Like PDX suggested, definitely check your front and rear measurements to make sure you have enough tension on the bars and the weight is being distributed properly. I know the reese directions are pretty specific about checking the amount of drop in the front and rear of the tow vehicle.

Let us know how you make out

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wish I was closer then 3000 miles I would come give it a look. Can you post pictures of the latest adjustment?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you setting the ball height to make the trailer level or slightly lower in the front?

Once you establish this, adjust the tilt angle to drop all four truck corners the same, while keeping the chains at the 5 link mark.

These are the Dual cam instructions....DUAL CAM INSTRUCTIONS-clicky here


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the link to reese's instructions for setting up the weight distribution part of the hitch. You'll need to use them in conjuction with the instructions hurricane linked to.

Mike


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, after tweaking and adjusting as much as I could I had to add a friction sway control. I couldn't get the sway out of the setup no matter what I did. I spent nearly two days adjusting, pulling in parking lots and adjusting, but couldn't get the sway out.

Thanks to everyone for their help and links. I just can't tweak it enough to make it work I guess.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, just got back yesterday and needless to say we about wrecked close to 1000 times. What should have been a 3 1/2 hour ride to close to 9 hours. We went on our trip Friday and although I had to stop a couple of time to tweak things it wasn't that bad. However, the return trip was a nightmare.

I stopped at a dealer on the way home and they didn't see anything wrong with the hitch or angle. We even checked air pressure in the tires.

The car and camper were weaving left to right as if we were being passed by a train all the time. I'm beginning to wonder if my axles are warped or something. Just before we pulled into our campground we went over a series of bumps in the dark around 30 mph. The stove lid was actually up and off as if it took one heck of a ride.

Guess I'll leave the car and TT at the dealer so they can check it out. I'm at a loss.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear that. Our Reese setup is great, even being passed by 3 semi's on windy days.

I hope the dealer can get it fixed for you, also glad you and everyone else is ok after your trip









Bill.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks...

Driving 42mph on the interstate in a 70mph zone was enough to make us all want to leave the OB on the side of the road and go home. Trucks passing at 30+ mph faster than you is not fun. There was one instance where two interstates came together and we got the winds from both sides.

Having the 3 year old with us made me a basket case.


----------

